# What got you started?



## sbrodacz (Mar 18, 2012)

What got you started in your current line of work?


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Always enjoyed being able to see a finish product that I can say I did. Gives me a sense of satisfaction. Oh and $$ but that comes and goes lol


----------



## Elyrain (Dec 17, 2007)

It was the only job/career I could find where you can make 6 figures + without a college degree.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Elyrain said:


> It was the only job/career I could find where you can make 6 figures + without a college degree.


It not make 6 figures with a college degree...

I started as a part time job right before I started school, eventually branched off on my own.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

My father was a contractor and it seemed like a logical choice at the time.


----------



## sbrodacz (Mar 18, 2012)

My dad started doing it before I was born in the early 80s. I actually wanted to be an attorney but there is nothing like working with your hands and seeing a finished project. I also enjoy meeting new people (customers ) on a weekly basis.

Wish I never went to college.


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

Grew up watching Steve Thomas and norm abrahm. Knew it was what I wanted to do from about the time I could pick up a cable remote. Started out by helping family members on small weekend projects, now I've been in the industry since I graduated high school.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

My father is a contractor. It seemed natural. I did not attend college, I know it would have helped in my early years, but I am thankful not to be weighed down with student loans. 

It amazes me how many kids finish college and either have no idea which way to go with it or find a career unrelated to their choice of degree. 

Thanks Dad.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

My father is a contractor. It seemed natural. I did not attend college, I know it would have helped in my early years, but I am thankful not to be weighed down with student loans. 

It amazes me how many kids finish college and either have no idea which way to go with it or find a career unrelated to their choice of degree. 

Thanks Dad.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

My dad was a jack of all trades and one he!! Of a finish carpenter, still to this day he will run circles around me.

I grew up around construction and carpentry work so going into the trades was a no brainer

Thanks pops!


----------



## All City (Feb 22, 2013)

Heard a radio ad for help in 1990.


----------



## Waltwood (Mar 11, 2013)

It was just "in" me. I have always wanted to build stuff- mainly out of wood. My parents sent me to college. I had a good time but knew all the time I would not be pushing paper for a living.
At the college I attended they were building a science center and I got a job working on it in the summer as a laborer and loved it. I later worked as a carpenter helper, then carpenter, then foreman, then superintendent and became self employed as a carpenter/GC. I always wanted to learn more about carpertry and here I am 40 years later still learning. Glad there is a site likes this where I can share and learn.


----------



## Foxit (Mar 2, 2013)

I just fell into the trade. Was 19 working at a supermarket and engaged. Thought it was time for a real job. Was out putting applications in industrial and production companies and a small builder's shop was amoung them and stop in on a whim. Talked with the owner for over a hour and left there with a job to start in 2 weeks. I believe he knew before I did that construction was in me and that it would be my career. Started as clean up guy and moved along to Forman of $400.00 house in four years. I work 18 years for him until I went independent 6 years ago. The hardest part of starting my own business was leaving his company. 
THANK YOU Galen Miller for all you taught me, as a carpenter and a man


----------



## Elyrain (Dec 17, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> It not make 6 figures with a college degree...


Can you explain what your trying to say please?


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

Another check for Following dad's footsteps, grandfather's too. Maybe my son will make it 4 generations.


----------



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

Plus one for following old dad. He is now a 40 year carpenter and I work alongside him every day. I have been doing this since I was old enough to say "I want to go to work with dad."


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

When I was in college, I didn't want to get stuck working weekends and evenings in some piddly $5/hr. job. Seeing what my dad was making from turning over apartments, I figured that I could spend a day or two painting one apartment every week. I ended up making more than twice what I'd make in a week of flipping burgers.

It's a much longer story as to how I went from being a painter to being an electrician but making $200 to $300 in an afternoon was a LOT of money in the 90's.. especially when you are in college and all other expenses were covered.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I was working in a body shop for a couple yrs and the owners father was an electrical contractor. When his father decided to retire he gave the business to my boss who also worked with his dad on the side. So, instead of closing one of the business he opted to run both and asked if i wanted to learn. I have never turned down the chance to learn anything. It got hectic at times doing both but when one was slow we always had work to fall back on. Eventually we parted ways but i would often work for him here and there and i did some of my own work on the side. Eventually it got to the point i was making more money working pass days than i was working so i decided it was time to work for myself. I always knew that unless you either worked a very good career or worked for yourself then you would only make a measly living, especially in this area. Am i doing great now? Not really, this economy blows. But, i am still making more money than anyone else working for another employer so i really cannot complain. I hope to someday see the money i was making when i 1st opened my business in 2007, but i am afraid that will be awhile.


----------



## Mavis Leonard (Mar 13, 2013)

Roofcheck said:


> My father is a contractor. It seemed natural. I did not attend college, I know it would have helped in my early years, but I am thankful not to be weighed down with student loans.
> 
> It amazes me how many kids finish college and either have no idea which way to go with it or find a career unrelated to their choice of degree.
> 
> Thanks Dad.


on guyi went to hi schoolwith has 1 mor yaerof colleg lef he say that his studen loan willbe about85thousnand he gettin a dgreein marketing iknow moer than he do he wil noteven make enoug to pay interst an livepay ren autopamnt food electirc an all that dumass wen i finis hihgschool inmay ill make more thn he wil withhis degree i only borrw money one time for atruk it paid fr now has 160000miles but will las awhile


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

sbrodacz said:


> What got you started in your current line of work?


Lost a bet!! 

Nah just kidding. I had always watched Hometime and this old house when I was a baby, as far back as I can remember I had tools wether it was plastic or real. So contracting just seemed to be my best option. Also a guy from church told me find what you love to do and you'll never work a day in your life. So here I am, haven't worked a day yet.


----------

